# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Khuyến mãi internet Viettel giá rẻ tại TpHCM

## viettelonline

Trong năm 2018, Viettel triển khai gói cước khuyến mãi đặc biệt khi khách hàng lắp đặt cáp quang Viettel tại Hồ Chí Minh. Thủ tục đăng ký lắp đặt đơn giản.
Thủ tục lắp đặt mạng cáp quang Viettel ở thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Khách hàng hộ khẩu ngay tại địa chỉ hòa mạng. Trong trường hợp địa chỉ chứng minh nhân dân không ngay tại với địa chỉ đăng ký khách hàng bổ sung thêm 1 trong các giấy tờ chính chủ sau: giấy tạm trú trùng với với địa chỉ lắp đặt.
Khách hàng có thông báo cước dịch vụ internet của nhà cung cấp khác những tháng gần nhất. Địa chỉ lắp đặt trên hóa đơn phải ngay tại với địa chỉ lắp đặt dịch vụ internet của Viettel
Chính sách đăng ký lắp mạng cáp quang Viettel ở thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Áp dụng cả hòa mạng cáp quang và truyền hình và dịch vụ internet đơn lẻ, khách hàng hòa mạng chuyển từ nhà nhà cung cấp khác chuyển sang mạng Viettel sẽ được ưu đãi:
- Đóng hàng tháng: miễn phí đăng ký lắp đặt
- Đóng trước 6 tháng: Tặng 2 tháng cước
- Đóng trước 12 tháng: Tặng 4 tháng cước
- Đóng trước 18 tháng: Tặng 6 tháng cước
Các gói cước cho khách hàng khi đăng ký internet Viettel ở Hồ Chí Minh . 
1. Gói Fast 15 (cáp quang Viettel 15 Mbps).
2. Gói Fast 20 (cáp quang Viettel 20 Mbps).
3. Gói Fast 30 (cáp quang Viettel 30 Mbps).
4. Gói Fast 40 (cáp quang Viettel 40 Mbps).
5. Gói Fast 60 (cáp quang Viettel 60 Mbps).
6. Gói Fast 80 (cáp quang Viettel 80 Mbps).
7. Gói Fast 100 (cáp quang Viettel 100 Mbps).
Viettel TpHCM triển khai khuyến mãi cáp quang đa dạng giúp khách hàng có thể thoải mái lựa chọn tùy thuộc vào nhu cầu dùng. Tiền cước của dịch vụ internet Viettel HCM dao động chỉ từ 200.000 đồng đến 800.000 đồng tùy vào từng gói dịch vụ.
Nếu quý khách đang tìm địa chỉ lắp đặt cáp quang Viettel tại HCM giá phù hợp nhất thì hãy liên hệ ngay cho Viettel Hồ Chí Minh để biết thêm gói cước khuyến mãi. Hãy liên hệ ngay cho Viettel HCM qua số tổng đài: 0986.105.105 để được thông tin khuyến mãi

----------

